# Should I take him in?



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

There is this friendly little cat outside that I feed every day. 
I've caught him before, and he has been neutered, and given his shots. 

I've known him since he was a kitten (Before we did TNR) 

I know he's an out door cat, but I want to take him in, and socialize him, and get him adopted. 
I've socialized feral kittens before 
(Ones that were 3-5 months old)
He's about 10 months old.

Let me give you some information on him to help you, help ME decide: 

I've seen him running around, playing with leaves, and snow. 
I've seen him rolling around on the floor, purring.
He enjoys playing with laser pointers. 
Every time I open the back door, he puts his front paws up on the door, almost like he wants to come in.
He sleeps by the back window, by the door, and when I go near him, and put my hand up on the glass, he puts his paw where my hand is.
I don't know if he's playing, or it's just something he does, but its kind of touching.

I will post a few pictures of him, and let you guys help me decide what I should do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You always ask our opinion and then take in the cat anyway, and then end up posting about all their issues.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What do your parents say?

I would say you have a good work in progress, but on an outdoor-only level. I wouldn't push it in taking him indoors. You're already feeding him and he knows the outdoor lifestyle... bringing him inside would be super stressful. 

I'd think of him as your extra outdoor only cat and if he warms up to you more maybe one day you can think about bringing him indoors or working on having an indoor/outdoor cat. 

You already sort of know the work that goes into taming a kitten, and you seemed to think it should be a very quick process... it isn't. Although this guy doesn't sound totally feral from what you're saying he _is _much older and may be much harder to tame, even on an outdoor-only level.

If you'd wanted to tame him for another home/lifestyle I'd have done it when he was younger. At this age he may only warm up to the one that tames him.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

marie73 said:


> You always ask our opinion and then take in the cat anyway, and then end up posting about all their issues.


Isn't that the point of this forum?
To question the issues, and seek advice on our cats?


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Thank you, I will take your advice. 
We'll see how he is later on in his life.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LowFatPat said:


> Isn't that the point of this forum?
> To question the issues, and seek advice on our cats?


Yes, but imagine the frustration when someone repeatedly asks for advice and then repeatedly does the OPPOSITE... then comes and asks for help because it isn't working out.


----------



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

Take him in and see if he is ok with it


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

So cute. I took in a brother and sister at the age of 1 year that were barn cats. I had them in my garage for 2 months and noticed how friendly they were. I could even pick them up. I brought them to a vet then they were sent to a no kill shelter and were both adopted as indoor cats. I am so happy I did that because I already have 2 in my house and couldn't have 2 more. 

The ones I have in my house are mother and daughter. I took the mother in when she was pregnant at about eight months old who was also my neighbors barn cat. She had her 3 kittens in my house, I gave two away and kept one for her company. She is now 3 1/2 and has not been outside since. She has adjusted well although the first year she tried to sneak outside a couple times. She has become a wonderful cuddle bug of mine. 

Good luck!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree that the cat may never warm up to someone else. I have one like that and he was 7months old when I socialized him. He is afraid of everyone else and even me at times.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmm he is adorable...BUT. You have I think 3 other cats?? You have to consider how it will also be on them....they would have to be seperated...he would have to get a clean bill of health from your vet before you could put him with your other cats....and you have to seperate him for a slow introduction to your existing cats. How do your parents feel about another cat..do they have any say?


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> Hmmmm he is adorable...BUT. You have I think 3 other cats?? You have to consider how it will also be on them....they would have to be seperated...he would have to get a clean bill of health from your vet before you could put him with your other cats....and you have to seperate him for a slow introduction to your existing cats. How do your parents feel about another cat..do they have any say?


He's already had his shots, and such. 
My parents I think would be okay with it, but there's never a time where I cannot have cats in the house.

I'm always finding more kittens, especially now, since it's kitten season.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity, I thought kitten season was late spring through fall? Am I incorrect?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> *When Is Kitten Season?*
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> Depending on the area in which you live, kitten season (the birth of many kittens to many mothers at around the same time) may be anywhere from *April to October*. Female cats come into season two times a year in general, and will give birth around 63 days after becoming pregnant.It must be stated that the timing and incidence of heat cycles in females can vary (it'll happen earlier and more often she is kept in artificial lighting or in close proximity with intact males), and an individual litter of kittens may be born at any time of year. Still, the majority of kittens will be born between April and October.


It seems to _always _be kitten season where the OP is located.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not trying to be mean....but you ALWAYS find kittens and post about them. But you never post about your other cats...even just good goofy stuff, we never hear about them


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Lol, Okay.
I'll post something!~


----------

